# How long does 20lb Power Pro braid last?



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Mine is about 6 months old and has always been rinsed and kept inside. I have never used braid and used to change mono out about twice a year but this braid seems perfect.No memory or brittleness at all.I was wondering how long does it usually last.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I have some that's about 4 years old, no color left but still stron as the day I got it


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hopin4aboat said:


> I have some that's about 4 years old, no color left but still stron as the day I got it


Wow,I guess I just wont worry about it until it gives problems,it's expensive enough that it ought to last.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Usually it lasts one ten foot tiger shark.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

CCC said:


> Usually it lasts one ten foot tiger shark.


I stay away from those,unless they come up into fish river.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I change mine once a year, after heavy use.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd say 3-4 years. I have some 4 year old 20 lb on a reel and it's definately time to change it out. It's starting to fray and has almost lost all of its color.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I've fished the same spool of 10# Fireline for-*

I've had 10# Fireline on a little Penn Sargus 2000 for 6 or 7 years. I've cut off a few feet from time to time and addeded mono to the bottom of the spool more than once but I see no need to replace the Fireline at this time. I know my line roller is good and guides are slick so why bother? BTW, I am retired and usually fish several times per week. The little Sargus is my favorite reel so it gets used one heck of a lot and used on big fish.

Loosing a fish isn't really a problem to me but if the line started breaking too often I'd change. So, if an 80# Tarpon pops up close to the boat and I have the little Sargus 2000 in my hand, he'd better watch out because I am gonna kick his butt.


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

when it breaks at twenty pounds


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i have some that is 7 years old on a pompano rod it still works fine its white but thats the only issue i catch plenty of big reds on thats why braid is realy cheaper than mono it lasts forever


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Spectra and Dyneema fibers have a nearly unlimited shelf life. They won't degrade from UV rays, summer heat, salt, etc. I have braided line on some reels that has been used for over 15yrs. If it frays, cut it back, but fading and long fights are not factors for braided line change


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have some PP on some of the dock reels that sit out in the weather at times and it's still good. About 3 years old.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Like everyone said, it will literally last forever. No reason to change it unless you lose a decent amount of yardage to a breakoff or something, or if you don't like the look of faded braid I guess. Haha.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

When you want to change it out, tie the end of the line on another reel and put it on the 2nd reel. You will be as good as new. Most of the time you are only using about 50ft - 70ft of line. Now the used line will be under the unused portion of line.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm on 8 plus years on a couple of rigs. That stuff is pourfull strong.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

One great tip I learned is that you can take braid and transfer it on backwards to a new reel and it is like new. If that makes sense?

It lasts a long time, if you treat it well and are just a weekend type of angler than it can easily last 5 years. Especially if you do like above and take line from one reel and put it on backwards to a different one to reuse.


----------

